# Bible study curriculum?



## OHmama (Jun 3, 2013)

This will be our first year homeschooling.I want to add in a Bible lesson. Does anyone have a suggestion for curriculum to use? I need something geared towards a kindergartener. I know I could just make something myself but I tend to do better when I have something to go by.


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

characterconcepts.com

Character quality curriculum written by the Boyer family--they have about 12 children and most are grown now...it starts in kindergarten and continues thru high school


----------



## Daniel Michael (May 26, 2013)

These may be helpful.

http://foundationspress.com

http://calvarycurriculum.com/curriculum.php

http://www.mfwbooks.com

http://www.heartofwisdom.com


----------



## FCLady (Jan 23, 2011)

I just got a Children's Bible stories book. The book just contains the main Bible stories. We started in Genesis with Creation. I Google each story looking for coloring pages. There are tons out there. So about a week in advance I print out the coloring pages. We read, discuss, then color a picture to re-enforce. I've done this for K and again in 1st grade.


----------



## Mongo (Sep 2, 2013)

If you are part of local church you may be able to ask the Sunday school folks for their old curriculum if you are just looking for some Bible lesson. Once your child gets older there are also lots of Bible based curriculum out there. Even in the sciences. 

Lots of good info in those links that have been posted. My wife uses a mix of stuff, but I can check with here and see what she suggests.


----------

